# No Wrestling in the Olympics!!! WTF!?!?!



## Tgace (Feb 16, 2013)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/-olympics/news/20130212/ioc-drops-wrestling.ap/#

One of the founding sports of the ancient Games being put on the chopping block.

And I thought that chopping baseball from the last games was crazy.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 16, 2013)

So we keep golf, ping pong, syncro trampoline, wakeboarding, etc...but we want to can wrestling? WTF is the IOC thinking???


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 17, 2013)

I already posted a thread of this in the general section a few days back.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't get dropping wrestling from the _Olympics_. Dropping chariot races, sure...but wrestling?


----------

